# Requesting silver/lilac chi pics



## Katie

Hey guys, I've been meaning to update my free webs page with a picture of a silver chihuahua for awhile now. does anyone have a picture i could use? if you want credit given just let me know the specifics and ill add that in.

it would be going on this page as an example of the different coat colors chihuahuas come in
http://www.freewebs.com/tcljd/chihuahuacolors.htm

thanks!


----------



## KayC

Katie, I just want to say I love your web page. What a great idea. All the chis are so cute. I have book marked it. hope thatws OK. Thanks for sharing. Kay


----------



## Katie

Thank you! Of course that's ok


----------



## pigeonsheep

coooool! all different color chis


----------



## kipbug

Chi-chi is a Lavender blue. I'm not sure if that's the same as lilac or not. You're welcome to use a picture of him if you want


----------



## Katie

Thanks Brian, I love Chis coloring, I always thought he was a chocolate blue oops

I'm looking more for this type of coat color 
http://www.k9stud.com/Images/chiland66/chiland66_A20087914400.jpg


----------



## kipbug

Katie said:


> Thanks Brian, I love Chis coloring, I always thought he was a chocolate blue oops
> 
> I'm looking more for this type of coat color
> http://www.k9stud.com/Images/chiland66/chiland66_A20087914400.jpg


Thanks Katie  I know when chi-chi was sold to me the breeder called him lavender blue. I don't know if there is a difference between that and chocolate blue. I've never really heard of lilac. Is that dog lilac, or silver? I'm not up on what all the colors are called


----------



## MissB

Jake is registered Silver Grey and has a beautiful unusual color. I get stoped alot with my little beuty king, do you want me to post a pic?
he's not really the color of the pup you showed but close.


----------



## Katie

Brian here's a list of the AKC colors http://www.ahkennel.net/colors.htm
I said lilac because that's what most people know it as, I've also heard it called lavender but I think the correct term would be silver. I believe it's just a double dilute blue really. 


I'd love to see a pic of Jake  Thanks!


----------



## MissB

Here you go! Some of the pics are from the summer, now his fur is a little darker. If it's what you're looking for I can get you better pics later today. 
He'll be a year next week so that's probably why he's still changing color, than the whole summer/winter fur too.

I don't know why my pics are always so big, I cut them way down but here goes.



















The absolute best pic of him and his body I managed to have a sweater on him, isn't that typical


----------



## Katie

Thank you so much!! That is exactly the color I had in mind.
Don't worry about the size, I can resize it for my site if that's ok with you. On the other pics I had up I put the name of the chihuahua and the coat colors and markings. Is there anything else you'd like me to add like your name or anything?


----------



## MissB

So happy I could help! Did you want me to get a better body pic without the sweater on or are these pics ok?

The info you put out will be just fine, his Paper name is "Mymlans Calle" But we call him Jake.


----------



## Katie

Ok will do, thanks again! I'm going to use the first pic, he's so cute! I always wanted a chi that color :love5:


----------



## MissB

Aw thank you very much*proud mamma* He is the sweetest dog you ever met. Just so easy and happy. 

My hubby calls him cute but ugly haha. But he has absolutely no clue what a little treasure this boys color is. I get asked from time to time to let him sire but he has a little underbite so I'm waiting to se what the vet says next week. 
Sorry, long story, just babbling here, can you tell my one year old is napping haha.


----------



## Katie

I didn't notice the underbite, it guess it's very slight. He looks perfect to me  I used the face pic and the body pic since he's the only silver I have. Yay!! :cheer: I've been needing a silver chi pic for ages! Thank you!


----------



## OrchardLane

Katie said:


> I said lilac because that's what most people know it as, I've also heard it called lavender but I think the correct term would be silver. I believe it's just a double dilute blue really.


Lilac/Lavendar/Isabella is actually a different coat color than Silver/Progressive Graying but with the AKCs coding system breeders are pretty much forced to lump them together. Which is bad because they are completely different genetically.

Lilac is more purple in color and is a double dilute of the black gene denoted as ddbb.

Silver/Progressive Graying can be two things (it really depends on the breeder) but Silver is often just an extremely light colored Blue dog (almost like a platinum color) and then there is the actual graying.

The graying gene (the G locus) can either come in a single or double form. What it does is throw in interspersed white hairs in the coat (kind of like pre-mature aging) and this lightens the coat of the dog as the dog ages. This gene can also lightening of black to steel blue without interspersed white hairs. It is a gene that is not widely understood.

Jake really looks like a Lilac. He is the same color as our first Lilac, Gino - our second Lilac, Geddy is much more "purple". 

There are so many coat colors for Chihuahuas - they really need to update the AKC coding system to reflect them all so that breeders can accurately label the coat colors 

Katie, if you want I have a sweet puppy photo of Gino showing off his color as well as some shots of Geddy who would fit into your Silvers. I also have Blue and White (with Tia, her puppies etc), and I have Black and White smooth haired. 

If you want them, just ask.


----------



## Katie

All that genetic stuff confuses me but thanks for trying to explain. I'd love to add your pics to my site :cheer: 

I guess I'll put Silver/Lilac under the title on my website then? That may cover it better. And you're right about AKC needing more color options, chis come in so many colors!


----------



## OrchardLane

Katie said:


> All that genetic stuff confuses me but thanks for trying to explain. I'd love to add your pics to my site :cheer:
> 
> I guess I'll put Silver/Lilac under the title on my website then? That may cover it better. And you're right about AKC needing more color options, chis come in so many colors!


I think for the title I would put Silver and Lilac (try to separate them to help people understand). 

I actually have a photo of a merle Chihuahua that had the Silver coat color in her coat (where the blue merle would have been). 

She was stunning but the breeder didn't do any health screening on her breeding stock and the mother had already produced a dog with an eye defect (that she wrote off as an injury and trust me eye injuries do NOT look like that!) so we didn't pursue it.

*Lilac*










Geddy (Lilac male with Irish/Border Collie Markings - smooth coat) 










Geddy (Lilac male with Irish/Border Collie Markings - smooth coat) 










Gino (Lilac male with tiny white marking on chest - smooth coat)

*Black with white*










Rupert (Black male with white chest marking - smooth coat)

*Blue with white*










Tia (Blue female with white markings - smooth coat)










Tia2 and Princeton (Female blue with minimal white and Male with Irish/Border Collie Markings - both smooth coats)


----------



## Katie

Thank you!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Very cute, thanks for the info on your website! Very helpful stuff, esp about the vaccines!

I love all the pics too!


----------



## OrchardLane

Muahahaha Katie do I have a coat color for you!!!!

I was just going through my photos and I found one of our rescue Suzie. She is probably one of the most rare Chihuahuas we have ever come across color/coat pattern wise. Genetically she is hard to peg but this is what we have gotten:

She was a lilac with some white and a few tan markings but also the dun factor. The dun factor is a dark (usually black but on some dogs it is a darker shade of their coat color) line running down their spine. At first we thought she might have carried the sable gene but sable doesn't make just a straight line down the back so then we were thinking the saddle markings but she didn't have enough black for that haha PLUS it is extremely rare for either to be diluted to lilac but either way, she is gorgeous. She carried the roan gene (white hairs throughout her coat) and because of her age her face lightened but no one had seen a Chi like her before. 










Suzie - Lilac female with black "dun like" dorsal stripe, white markings, white roaning and black "ticking like" markings throughout.


----------



## tazruby

here are some pics of my boys, you can use these if you need them
Oliver (blue Merle)








Taz(blue with Tan points)


----------



## Katie

This is a very late thank you but better late than never! Thank you for all your help and picture contributions. My site is looking great with all our gorgeous chis :cheer:


----------



## sakyurek

MissB your chi is gorgeous I loved her color


----------



## Georgia24

what a great website! love all the photos!!


----------



## Boss




----------



## Smayoub

*Our girl Coco*

View attachment 7665


Coco Chanel


----------

